# Rhombeus from ?????



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

Where this Rhoms koenten forwards comes, Guyana, Surinam, Brazil, Peru or Venezuela which means it in addition?????? 
David Hinz from Germany


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

David:

Es gibt keine mögliche Methode, zu bestimmen, wo ein S. rhombeus von hervorbringt. Einige jugendlichen Fischeausstellungseigenschaften, die eine spezifische Örtlichkeit anzeigen könnten. Aber das ist nicht 100% genau.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

IM NICHT GUT AT DUETCH. ICH BIN DUMBKOFF


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> BAD ANDY Posted on Feb 23 2004, 04:16 PM
> IM NICHT GUT AT DUETCH. ICH BIN DUMBKOFF


Some things are best left unsaid, even if true.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL. THANKS FRANK :laugh:


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

what happen ??????????














:sad:


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy

THANKS FRANK...................................................
David Hinz


----------

